# Zucchini, Spinach & Tomato Quiche



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made the crust with crescent rolls ( in the tube can)
I coated te crust with mustard.
I put in it sautéed zucchini, raw baby spinach, chopped
cherry tomatoes, scallions, parmigiana cheese, mozzarella 
cheese, 5 eggs, Italian seasoning, garlic salt, and pepper.

I was very good.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love quiche. 

Bought small one at a bakery for lunch last week. Blah. Guess it had been frozen. They heated it but it was terribly watery. I didn’t complain cause it was a local place. 

Yours is crammed with healthy things. You always have such a variety of meals. How do you do it.

Id s cryst with Crescent rolls better then a frozen crust?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Excuse poor spelling. It’s no fun typing on my IPhone.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, crescent rolls are great for savory dishes. I use them all
the time...I buy them at Walmart - (always save ) 97 cents a tube.
I over cooked .this quiche a tad but the flavor was great..
Next one that I’m going to try is artichoke hearts with spinach.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

My God, every ingredient in there is a favorite of mine. 

A little more detail on the process would be great. 

I'll try it tomorrow!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ll put them on my list! Thks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Excuse poor spelling. It’s no fun typing on my IPhone.





kwikfishron said:


> My God, every ingredient in there is a favorite of mine.
> 
> A little more detail on the process would be great.
> 
> I'll try it tomorrow!


Kwik...I took the pic cause I made up this recipe, and thought if it was good
a pic would help.

3 medium zucchini sautéed. Remove from stove and let sit at room
temperature...

then rough chop two handfuls of fresh baby spinach, 3 sliced scallions, 
8-9 cherry tomatoes chopped - then mix the chopped veggies into the 
zucchini ( don’t cook it any more)

Beat 5 eggs and add 1/2 pound mozzarella, A handful of parmigiana cheese,
1 teaspoon of Italian seasoning, and 1/2 teaspoon of garlic salt,( or a little more) and pepper.
add all the vegetables to the eggs and mix.

Press crescent rolls into 9” pie pan and coat with mustard.

Bake 375* for about 30 minutes and check for doneness...If it’s not firm 
cook it longer. ( I guessing at the time)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh wow that looks good. I have never had Quiche of any kind but I just copied a recipe to make one. I saved your recipe, I will give it a try, Judy and I are eating low carb but I can make the crust out of almond flour and still be low carb. I can't wait to try this one it really does look great. Thanks Joann.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Lazy girl quiche today. No crust, no tomatoes, onions or zucchini.

(Scrambled eggs with spinach, olives an cheddar). :sad:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Lazy girl quiche today. No crust, no tomatoes, onions or zucchini.
> 
> (Scrambled eggs with spinach, olives an cheddar). :sad:


Sounds good to me...what kind of olives? 

I bought the can of artichokes today...my next one will be 
artichoke and spinach with mozzarella, swiss, and parmigiana cheese.

These quiches are addictive.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Kalamata olives. I love all olives! Worked in yard today so was tired but hungry. 










Daughter just asked if I need anything from the store....Yes! Ice cream.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks tasty. 

My friend makes these things that he calls ‘olive things.’

He rolls out pizza dough and puts a kalamata olive on the edge
then pulls it away with a little dough and folds it over, sprinkles itwith
shaved parmigiana cheese and more garlic salt and rolls it over. 

Then he brushes a little olive oil on it and more garlic salt, and bakes them.

It’s like a small garlic knot with a kalamata olive inside...It’s a big hit!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohhhh I would devour that. 

I bought the Kalamata olives and Feta to make Greek salads this week.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Kalamata olives. I love all olives! Worked in yard today so was tired but hungry.
> 
> View attachment 614677
> 
> ...


That does look good. I also really do like your plate, I have been looking for a set of the Blue Plates for a while, that I could afford.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> That does look good. I also really do like your plate, I have been looking for a set of the Blue Plates for a while, that I could afford.



You can get cheap Chinese blue and white plates or expensive Spode plates. Is there a Chinatown near you?


I had no idea it was so popular! 

https://www.google.com/search?q=blu...drIn4Ag&bih=473&biw=1093&client=firefox-b-1-d


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> You can get cheap Chinese blue and white plates or expensive Spode plates. Is there a Chinatown near you?
> 
> 
> I had no idea it was so popular!
> ...


Thanks Nik, my mom had an orignal set of these years back.
https://www.replacements.com/p/chur...BNN6-M2BT7U15CoSoVyLh5K5ux2V6q0xoC_ZIQAvD_BwE

She gave then to one of my older sisters before she died back in 1962. What I would give to have those dishes now. My sister and her husband are also gone now so not much chance of getting them back.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Thanks Nik, my mom had an orignal set of these years back.
> https://www.replacements.com/p/chur...BNN6-M2BT7U15CoSoVyLh5K5ux2V6q0xoC_ZIQAvD_BwE
> 
> She gave then to one of my older sisters before she died back in 1962. What I would give to have those dishes now. My sister and her husband are also gone now so not much chance of getting them back.



My mom had those, too, but, I think they were from when we lived in Hong Kong. I bought my sister a whole set from Spode when I had the money.


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=spode+willows+plates


There's even a Wiki on them.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willow_pattern


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim, Thks. That blue bowl is 30+ yrs old. The grocery store had some kind of deal going on. Its a sturdy imitation of Blue Willow. Craigslist is a good place to find things.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> My mom had those, too, but, I think they were from when we lived in Hong Kong. I bought my sister a whole set from Spode when I had the money.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=spode+willows+plates
> ...


After reading that, I have to change my story, lol. Looks like Mama didn't have an orignal set after all, they weren't that old. The only thing I have of my Mama's is a red striped glass.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> After reading that, I have to change my story, lol. Looks like Mama didn't have an orignal set after all, they weren't that old. The only thing I have of my Mama's is a red striped glass.



I bet you didn't make a fuss. . .:wink2:
We, three daughters, drew straws, then chose something, one by one, & repeat. It went smoothly & pretty fairly. Many of the plates had broken, anyway.


You might ask your sisters. . . we've traded things over the years.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim, wish I’d known 5 yrs ago. I had a small set I’d gladly have sent to you or anyone who appreciated them. These days I like the imitation as they’re DW & microwave proof.


----------

